# Prolapsed Rectum (I'm so nervous)



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Yesterday after a 3 hour car ride we arrived home from Upstate Ny. Around 8pm we went out to dinner. When we returned we noticed Sasha had diarrhea it was very mucousy. At around 11pm I heard her straining in the bathroon and went to check on her. Once again she was doing diarrhea. This time she was straining. I tryed to distract her so she would stop since I noticed nothing else was coming out. About a min later I was cleaning her up and noticed it was extremely swollen. I suspected she had prolapsed rectum. So my boyfriend and I were in the emergency room in about 10mins. When we went into the room it has shrunken up. So the vet believes it resolved itself. 

The problem now is we dont know what is causing the diarrhea. She had 2 abdominal radiographs done. Both look to be negative for an obstruction of the intestine. The also did a fecal smear and found it was normal. They sent out a fecal sample and we are still waiting for the results. While there Sasha vomitted. So they gave her Cerenia. She was also sent home with anitbiotics (Metronidazole) which we started this morning. I fed her half her breakfast as indicated by the vet. About 10mins after eating she had flemy diarrhea again. I distracted her to keep her from straining. She has been sleeping the whole day. I have not fed her anything since 11am this morning. 

I have work tomorrow morning. I am extremely concerned about it happening again while I am away. I just called the emergency hospital and they arent really giving me any feedback. The oncall dr. said I just have to sit and wait until the fecal results come back. 

Im soo scared for my little girl. She just turned 12 years old. I really hope she doesnt need surgery. 

Any advice?


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Did you try consulting with her breeder? She's very young to have such problems.
I hope it resolves itself. She is up to date on her immunizations, right?


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Cosy said:


> Did you try consulting with her breeder? She's very young to have such problems.
> I hope it resolves itself. She is up to date on her immunizations, right?


 
It's not Lola having the problem. It is Sasha my 12 year old. 

And Yes they are both up to date on all immunizations.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm so sorry that Sasha's having a problem. Just throwing things out there since I'm not one of the health experts here. Could it be pancreatitis from stress of the trip? Could it be anal gland problems? Hope you can get some answers. Do you usually keep her penned in anywhere - just thinking for tomorrow she should be maybe with paper and wee wee pads. Can someone come in and look in on her midday?:grouphug:


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Snowbody said:


> I'm so sorry that Sasha's having a problem. Just throwing things out there since I'm not one of the health experts here. Could it be pancreatitis from stress of the trip? Could it be anal gland problems? Hope you can get some answers. Do you usually keep her penned in anywhere - just thinking for tomorrow she should be maybe with paper and wee wee pads. Can someone come in and look in on her midday?:grouphug:


 
Im not sure if it could be pancreatitis. She doesnt get stressed in the car. She actually loves them! She has never had any problem with her anal glands. She gets them expressed regularly. The vet didnt mention neither of these things. But I will bring them up the next time we speak.

While im at work they stay in the master bedroom with there wee wee pads in the bathroom. She will be alone for about 5 hrs.​


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Mane -- I don't have any suggestions except to take her off of her regular food and go to boiled chicken breast and rice for a few days and see if that helps.

Sending lots of prayers for your sweet little Sasha.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I can't give you any helpful advice, except to say that my old girl has gone through periods such as you have described, and after a few days of bland diet recovered. My other thought is that I always go to the regular vet who I trust implicitly...there is something about emergency vets that rubs me the wrong way. Have you talked with her regular vet? As Lynn suggested, plain white rice and a little boiled chicken...and love and prayers from SM to get your girl on the road to good health.


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Ok, I will start her on boiled chicken and rice tomorrow. I was told not to change her diet by two vets from the hospital. Thought it was a bit odd. I think they believe its parasites that is causing the diarrhea. I really dont think so. 

Thanks for always trying to help.



Lacie's Mom said:


> Mane -- I don't have any suggestions except to take her off of her regular food and go to boiled chicken breast and rice for a few days and see if that helps.
> 
> Sending lots of prayers for your sweet little Sasha.


Yea I know. I dont completely trust them either. But since I was so nervous. I agreed to them running the test so i need to get results before I go see my regular vet. 



Sylie said:


> I can't give you any helpful advice, except to say that my old girl has gone through periods such as you have described, and after a few days of bland diet recovered. My other thought is that I always go to the regular vet who I trust implicitly...there is something about emergency vets that rubs me the wrong way. Have you talked with her regular vet? As Lynn suggested, plain white rice and a little boiled chicken...and love and prayers from SM to get your girl on the road to good health.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Well all of us here on SM will be wishing the best for her...it is amazing what love can do. We will send love and healing thoughts her way. She WILL be well soon. You just do the best you can...and follow your heart in knowing what vets are in tune. Just do not let your heart be sidetracked...not all people who practice veterinary medicine are true. Follow your instinct. Sending much love your way..............


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Sylie said:


> Well all of us here on SM will be wishing the best for her...it is amazing what love can do. We will send love and healing thoughts her way. She WILL be well soon. You just do the best you can...and follow your heart in knowing what vets are in tune. Just do not let your heart be sidetracked...not all people who practice veterinary medicine are true. Follow your instinct. Sending much love your way..............


Thank you soo much. You are very sweet. I think she is already a little better no diarhea since this morning. I think thats a good start! :aktion033::chili:


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

S&LP'S Mommy said:


> Thank you soo much. You are very sweet. I think she is already a little better no diarhea since this morning. I think thats a good start! :aktion033::chili:


Aww, that is good news. Wishing precious Sasha a speedy recovery :heart:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

If they did not do a rectal exam at the emergency clinic, I would have one done with your regular vet. In dogs of her age there is always the concern of tumors in that area.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Hoping for good news in the morning. ((hugs))


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Awww poor little girl.....hoping she heals super quickly.
I think the swollen/prolaspsed rectum was due to her diahrea and straining. I know for sure that when my malt ate something that did not agree with her and had diahrea her rectum would turn really pink and swell up and my vet had always suggested to appy polysporin and that has helped it heal .
I am thinking if she may have eaten somehting that she shouldn't have or if maybe the trip stressed her out. Hoping we hear good news tomorrow.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

I just wanted to say i hope that the chic/rise helps ...Hope she feels better tomorrow and it was just a passing thing....By any chance did they test for Giardia? and I Shocked when my Baci got sick for a few days and he tested positive for it...


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

jmm said:


> If they did not do a rectal exam at the emergency clinic, I would have one done with your regular vet. In dogs of her age there is always the concern of tumors in that area.


 
They did do one. They check for masses. They found none.


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

kathym said:


> I just wanted to say i hope that the chic/rise helps ...Hope she feels better tomorrow and it was just a passing thing....By any chance did they test for Giardia? and I Shocked when my Baci got sick for a few days and he tested positive for it...


Yes they are checking for Giardia. I wont have the results until tomorrow morning.


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

almitra said:


> Hoping for good news in the morning. ((hugs))


Thank you so much I really hope so. 


poochie2 said:


> Awww poor little girl.....hoping she heals super quickly.
> I think the swollen/prolaspsed rectum was due to her diahrea and straining. I know for sure that when my malt ate something that did not agree with her and had diahrea her rectum would turn really pink and swell up and my vet had always suggested to appy polysporin and that has helped it heal .
> I am thinking if she may have eaten somehting that she shouldn't have or if maybe the trip stressed her out. Hoping we hear good news tomorrow.


Yea I agree. I think its def because of the straining and diahra. That is why hopefully we find out what could have caused the diahrea or at least have it controlled. She might have ate something she is always looking for crumbs to gobble up. 

So far she still hasnt had any diahrea since this morning.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Mane - just passing along prayers that Sasha will be feeling better. Let us know when you hear anything back from the vet.:grouphug:


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Snowbody said:


> Mane - just passing along prayers that Sasha will be feeling better. Let us know when you hear anything back from the vet.:grouphug:


Thanks so much. I will be posting tomorrow one I get the results.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

hope little sasha to feel better very soon 
hugs


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Praying things have resolved by today and that your little girl is doing much better!


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

*Update*

Thanks to everyone for the prayers and well wishes.

Just heard back from the vet she is completely negative for parasites. She just had her first bowel movement since yesterday morning and it is normal. Never thought I would be so happy to see poop! So I think she will be Ok. My regular vet received all the final reports from the emergency vet and will be calling me to follow up.

Thanks to all again!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Good to hear about the test and especially that Sasha's poops are fine. Maybe it will pass just as it came.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Great to hear that Sasha is doing so much better. Good poopies are a good thing!!!


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Snowbody said:


> Good to hear about the test and especially that Sasha's poops are fine. Maybe it will pass just as it came.


Yes I think so! 



Lacie's Mom said:


> Great to hear that Sasha is doing so much better. Good poopies are a good thing!!!


Oh Yes they are!!! 

I talked to her reg she doesnt see a reason to see Sasha this week. She is do for her 6mth check up in 2 wks. So we can wait until then to see her if everything continues to go good.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Getting here late, but glad to hear Sasha is doing better...these little fluffs can scare the life out of us! hugs


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

So glad to hear Sasha is doing better. :chili::chili: Good poopies are very important around here!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Rocky's Mom said:


> Getting here late, but glad to hear Sasha is doing better...these little fluffs can scare the life out of us! hugs


oh yes they can! 



aprilb said:


> So glad to hear Sasha is doing better. :chili::chili: Good poopies are very important around here!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


Lol I really never thought I would be so happy over poop.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Oh, we LOVE poop stories, lol! So glad Sasha is better.


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Bonnie's Mommie said:


> Oh, we LOVE poop stories, lol! So glad Sasha is better.


 
And that is why I LOVE SM!!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

So glad to see that 'everything has come out' all right !:thumbsup:


----------

